# Urine color



## bargainbeetle (Jan 24, 2008)

My rat urine is dark orange, and is getting on his fur around his bum. We have just noticed this recently.. is thare something wrong? No other symptoms.



Thanks.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Rats urine can be quite dark, although it might contain porphyrin. With my girls the colour varies, but if you are worried I would suggest seeing a vet


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is your rat on aspen? I find aspen can leave stains on their nether regions.

You could bed him down on white paper towel and see what colour his urine really is.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

xampx said:


> Rats urine can be quite dark, as it contains porphorin. With my girls it varies, but if you are worried I would suggest seeing a vet


Rat urine does not contain porphyrin. I do agree with taking him to the vet if it's a concern though. Blood in the urine can indicate a UTI, and some foods can change the color of the urine. Other than that I'm not sure what could be causing it.


----------

